
FBI wants Apple to unlock iPhone confiscated in Dorchester gang case - uptown
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/03/14/fbi-wants-apple-unlock-iphone-confiscated-dorchester-gang-case/CNPu2CEty3xOv07wFqg6fK/story.html
======
bjacobel
Wow, they couldn't even wait until the San Bernandino test case was resolved.
Baffling to me why the FBI wouldn't wait on this second case, it clearly
undermines the legitimacy of their "it's just this one terrorist's phone we
need unlocked" argument.

~~~
Piskvorrr
So many "metoojustthis _one_ otherphone" requests have surfaced that it's of
no point in keeping up _that_ specific farce.

